# coral dip



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

i was just wondering if you are supposed to dip every coral that you buy and if so what is the best product to use to dip them with?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

We @ mjc really believe in dipping all our new corals that we get. We as hobbyist invest way to much money and time to risk it. I use revive and coralrx.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I dip everything what goes in the tanks that could be dipped ( no fishes, anemones, etc)

and using RX coral

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Its a good habbit to dip, its so second nature to me, i dip frags i get from tony and behind him i know his tank the best, and its a clean tank!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> Its a good habbit to dip, its so second nature to me, i dip frags i get from tony and behind him i know his tank the best, and its a clean tank!


I have witnessed this 

They dip it all! Many little containers for new corals.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I use Revive and Iodine, both work great


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

newbie question - just wondering do you dip them before you acclimate or just before you add them to your tank?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I dip them just before putting them in the tank.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

After I do the acclimatization, in that water I put seachem reef dip. It is safe for anemones, too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can dip, but the best practice is to also QT your corals as well (not just fish). But most of us don't have the luxury of a dedicated coral QT tank.

I myself swear by Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure. It's iodine based and a bit harsher than most other dips, but I've had great success with it.

As an additional note with dips, you still have to meticulously go over new corals to make sure things aren't hiding, or there aren't eggs hanging out as well. Nothing beats going over a coral with a magnifying glass, tooth brush and a sharp pair of tweezers!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> As an additional note with dips, you still have to meticulously go over new corals to make sure things aren't hiding, or there aren't eggs hanging out as well. Nothing beats going over a coral with a magnifying glass, tooth brush and a sharp pair of tweezers!


that is what CORAL RX for.. 

http://www.coralrx.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

+1 Great stuff!



sig said:


> that is what CORAL RX for..
> 
> http://www.coralrx.com/


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

i bought some Lugols solution yesterday. It is iodine based. 40 drops/gal. for 10 minutes.


----------

